# rust on rat cage



## xchrissygx

ive been due to get some rats for a week or so 

i got given a really big rat cage off freecycle and it arrived with abit of rust on it 

some people have said just get rid of it and it will be fine otheres have said they wouldnt risk it either way 

just wondering whether i should get it all off or let the rat breeder know i cant have ratties and start saving for a big cage of similar size ?

thanks


----------



## Alethea

Try using some wire wool and a metal brush to remove the rusting areas.
Avoid getting it wet without drying it completely, because that is what causes rust when cleaning the cages.

If that does not work, try searching through craigslist. Some times you can find amazing cages for really cheap there :3


----------



## Snippet

Use a wire brush on the rusty patches, then paint the cage using a child safe paint.


----------



## Kiko

Snippet said:


> Use a wire brush on the rusty patches, then paint the cage using a child safe paint.


I agree, no sense in throwing it out when you can spend 15 bucks on some paint and make it like new!


----------



## xchrissygx

i wouldnt know what paint to get 
i did look for some child safe paint to paint my babies cot before he was born as it was from my previous child but didnt know where to look lol 

ive got some wirebrushes and that

it just makes me mad that the man said oh its in good condition just neesd a quick clean! 
this isnt a quick clean grr lol 

thanks for the replies so far ill see what i can do about finding some paint 
mmight check in B&Q or focus or something


----------



## Snippet

Japlac enamel and Plastikote are both suitable. Check the tin or can and it should say 'child safe' or 'suitable for children's toys' on it somewhere. I have used Japlac before, and it lasts very well. I painted the metal base on my cage nearly a year ago, and it's only slightly chipped. You need to leave it to cure for at least a week before the cage can be used. I think it's the same for Plastikote.


----------



## Kiko

The paint that many many people use on galvanized and rusted cages is Rustoleum 
The rutstoleum-Stops rust, and Painters touch are the only suitable ones. 

Try a primer, then several coats of the paint instead of one thick coat


----------

